# Reach Island Redo



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Highly inspired by Castlegard, I have elected to redo the slot car track in favor of more landscaping detail and a little less clutter on the track.

There was a city with cobblestone tracks, 6 intersections and 2 RR xing. The trouble was de-slotting with all of that going on and therefore no racing on that optional part of the track. This section could be accessed with junction turn-offs from the road course.

City Section









Junction section









Overview









As you can see, it was a very busy layout with a lot of the square footage not even being used.

Jim


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Forced to redo*

There were some large investors that offered a lot of money to the TM to relocate the city and increase the size of the road course. The new layout would stimulate the economy. After a lengthy court battle, the TM won, took the money and exercised eminent domain over the city. The politicians were not very happy, but eventually settled down when it was agreed to at least relocate some of the tenament housing on a new dead end street adjacent to the track.

Here are some progress shots:

Track where the city was









Junctions removed, area for tenament housing set up









Base paint down









Added bridge elements and background paint









Shell corner ready for grass









Jim


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Railings and Fence*

Rather than paint Aurora guardrails and watching the paint fall off. I purchased plastic stock and balsa wood to fab my own railings. I wanted them to look like more like traditional roadside railings.

Topside view. Holes are drilled into the landscaping, railing post put in, then I used silicone to hold them in place. My theory is a little flex may be easier on the cars and the railings may hold up better.









Another section. Tape keeps the railing from flaring out while the silicone dries









Chain link fence factory. Wire hangars are cut into 3" sections, then bent at the top approx 45 degrees. 4 posts are put on the template with blue tape holding them in place. I used CA to adhere them to fine mesh screen.









Then the screen is painted chrome









The fence will surround the tenement housing area and keep the residents off the track.

Jim


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Whoah!!!! That looks awesome! Nice work!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good Jim!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Intersections and RR Xings do make for a rough time if you're trying to race. It's hard to get dual purpose tables down, and there's always a sacrifice to be made. I myself tend to lean towards the train side of things, but the slots are always an interactive part of the scene too. Finding a happy medium between the two is never an easy task!! :lol:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome rework Jim..great ideas...can't wait to see the finished product!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cooool :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Track makeover is looking good!!! It's hard to find a happy medium between a race track and a fully landscaped track...but, landscaped tracks do add to the excitement...RM


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice transformation into a race track. Looks awesome!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm liking everything so far and the layout looks nice and open. Your chain link fence jig is awesome! 

I'll be keeping an eye on your progress.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I think the new track is more enjoyable and playable :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Both ambitious and well designed....*

... and great tracks, each in their own way. Sad to lose all those cool turn-offs, but the new flow is really workin for ya. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to ask, and hopefully you know.. In the very first picture at the top right is an old Victorian house. Who made that model?? Houses like that would fit right into my next track plan...


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Ujoe- That house is the psycho house or Bates Mansion by Polar Lights. It has Mother looking out one of the top floor windows, requiring a backlight. Lighting would not be a problem for you!

Here's one on the Bay - http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-BATES-MANSI...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2303d73269

Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!! Thanks Jim!! It would go perfectly next to my Addams Family house I just got off the bay!!! I'm watching that one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Awesome!!! Thanks Jim!! It would go perfectly next to my Addams Family house I just got off the bay!!! I'm watching that one!! :thumbsup:


Joe I got that one set aside for you -- :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

HUH??? You got what??


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim,

This is what I call turning the town upside down. Great change over and looks like a nice flow for racing. 

Bob...lots of work also but, worth it...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> HUH??? You got what??


About a week ago, in chat, I said I have the model kit for the Bates Mansion unbuilt -- I have it sitting aside for you whenever you are ready.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OK cool!! Thanks!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Progress*

I have made a small amount of progress on the layout. Finally got around to taking some pics:

Shell corner featuring the "kink", a tough little "s" entering into the Shell Carousel.









The straight behind the pits. On the right is the fence from prior post put in place.









Looking back down the backstraight from the high point of the track









An overview from the back right corner









Once the grass seed takes hold and the saplings fill out a bit, I will post an update!

Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! What a difference!!!! Scenery is sooooo much fun!!!! Great job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking good, way good! Love the chain link fence. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great start!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Looking good-I cant wait to see the "finished" product!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice changes,jim.i like the uncluttered look the track has now.nice smooth looking track!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice layout and great start on the scenery. Lots of interesting details with room to grow and enhance. Keeping the flame burning for MM lock & joiner ... nice!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow!

That's all L&J?

Cowabunga!!!!


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice setup and great job on the scenery. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*A couple more sections*

A little more done. A Torino and Riveria exit Shell Carousel.









A closer shot. Torino and Riveria passing Officials stand and coming into Jaeger-Ring. Fortunately, there are many cameras located around the track to capture multiple images of the cars as they race.









A couple of RRR racers in the Jaeger-Ring.









The RRR cars exiting the Jaegar Ring. Looks like the Daytona lost some time here.









Anybody know who has a set of figures that work well as track officials? Flagman, guy with binoculars, etc. 

Jim


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hot damn ! ! ! ...*

*REAL* sharp Jim... Keep the pics coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice, love the trees. Sorry about the graffiti artists, so hard to keep them at bay.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

really nice work.hopefully my next place will have room for a permanent layout.sigh...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kewl, Kewl, Kewl.....and one more Kewl for Kewlness sake!!*

Jim,

Holy Dog donut holes that is looking sharp! Man the detail is great and has to be a blast to run on...Lucky!

Jim sent me some stuff to for Las Zillas Speedway that helped out a whole bunch. Seeing your layout Jim realy pumps me up yet again for another landscaping plunge of fun....yeah!

Saw my Cousins layout all landscaped as a kid and knew I would have one done up some day myself. Racing in a small ho world is just plain fun.

Bob...Jim is a great guy and a great landscaper...zilla


----------

